# Trying identify this truck



## Dave68 (Jan 19, 2019)

Can any help me identify this truck or help with any kind info on it


----------



## 5thGenCamaro (Jan 14, 2013)

My guess is it is a 1940-41 Plymouth.

As far as who made it, we need more pictures. Better lighting, Side, bottom, rear shots etc.

Cool Truck.


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

I wouldn't be able to assist you finding the maker but more pics please!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That trucks name is Phil. 


Is there any numbers or data on the base, inside top of roof or inside fenders that you can see?

Is it metal or plastic.

Did you paint it flat black? If yes, what color was it before?

It might also be a garden/porch planter box.


----------



## Dave68 (Jan 19, 2019)

I painted it flat black....it’s looks 2 have been red all I got was the the cab & set of rear dual wheels which say buddy L east moline on them...I got a set of wheels of eBay 2 complete a set of wheels....back of frame was bent & broke....I built a new frame...


----------



## Dave68 (Jan 19, 2019)

It is metal & I’ll have look bout the #s....at this time I don’t recall seeing any


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I would imagine you have heard of Buddy L, but I couldnt find a truck cab silhuette that matched your truck. You may want to google the Buddy L listings on ebay and see if you can find it there.

Is the new frame an exact copy of the original?


----------



## Dave68 (Jan 19, 2019)

I have looked on-line & haven’t been able find anything that helps figure any info here a picture of tires that I got with it & frame is similar it’s 3/4 channel I used 3/4 box 2 build it


----------



## Dave68 (Jan 19, 2019)

Here’s the tires & under s


----------



## Dave68 (Jan 19, 2019)

This is a kinda roughed in idea what gonna look like


----------

